# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  C. Ronaldo: “Real Madrid không cần mua thêm tiền đạo”

## hajnguyen666

* (24h.com) Thứ Năm, 04/08/2011 - 11:04*

Siêu sao người BĐN đã khẳng định Real Madrid không cần phải mua thêm tiền đạo trong kỳ chuyển nhượng mùa hè này dù cho đội bóng Hoàng gia TBN vẫn đang tích cực tìm kiếm một chân sút mà đích nhắm là Neymar hoặc Adebayor.

Mặc dù HLV Jose Mourinho vẫn muốn có thêm một chân sút đẳng cấp trong đội hình và vẫn đang liên hệ với Neymar của Santos cùng Adebayor của Manchester City, tuy nhiên Cristiano Ronaldo cho biết anh rất hạnh phúc khi được chơi bên cạnh những đồng đội hiện tại. 







Ronaldo cảm thấy hài lòng với những đối tác hiện tại trên hàng công

​

Trả lời phỏng vấn của ESPN siêu sao người BĐN đã khẳng định: “ Tôi nghĩ rằng Real Madrid không cần phải chiêu mộ thêm một tiền đạo nữa. Chúng tôi hài lòng với đội hình hiện tại”. Hiện tại thì Mourinho vẫn chưa thật sự hài lòng với hàng công của đội bóng Hoàng gia TBN. Trong mùa hè này, Los Blancos mới chỉ chiêu mộ một chân sút nhưng cũng chỉ ở dạng tiềm năng là Jose Callejon.

Mùa giải vừa qua, mặc dù sở hữu hai chân sút đẳng cấp hàng đầu châu Âu tuy nhiên đóng góp của Higuain và Benzema chưa thực sự tương xứng với kỳ vọng đặt vào họ bởi chấn thương và sa sút phong độ. Real Madrid tỏ ra rất chú ý đến thần đồng bóng đá Brazil Neymar, tuy nhiên chủ tịch CLB Santos Luis Santos Alvaro Ribeiro lại tỏ ra quá cứng rắn.

Một phương án khác là chân sút người Togo Adebayor, cầu thủ cũng đã được Real Madrid mượn về trong giai đoạn 2 của mùa giải vừa qua và đã có được những cống hiến đáng ghi nhận với 8 bàn thắng sau 22 trận. Thuận lợi của phương án này là cựu cầu thủ Arsenal cũng muốn đầu quân cho đội bóng Hoàng gia TBN và mức giá cũng chỉ vào khoảng 14 triệu Euro.

Phát biểu về trận đại chiến với Barcelona ở siêu cúp TBN sắp tới, siêu sao người BĐN cũng tỏ rõ ý chí quyết thắng: “Đây là một trận đấu rất quan trọng khởi đầu cho cả một mùa giải, do đó chúng tôi muốn bắt đầu thật tốt. Điều đó sẽ giúp chúng tôi có được động lực mạnh mẽ để chính thức bước vào chiến dịch chinh phục các danh hiệu”.



















*Bài đã đăng*

tin tức trong ngày
diem thi hoc vien tai chinh
diem chuan dh 2011
điểm chuẩn
điểm chuẩn đại học 2011
diem thi dai hoc 2011
giay nam

----------

